# Kompakter Trailrucksack gesucht



## elmono (23. Februar 2011)

Derzeit fahre eigentlich alles mit meinem Dakine Apex (26l), der aber langsam seinen Zenit überschritten hat, und mir meist auch etwas zu groß und schlecht belüftet war.

Momentan suche ich also einen neuen, kompakten Rucksack für maximal 1-Tagestouren, eher aber mal 2-4h Rides. Vom Angebot bin ich aber, ehrlich gesagt, etwas überfordert.

Die Anforderungen wären:
- 3l Trinkblase
- Platz für Tool, Pumpe, Schlauch, etc. + gut zugänglich
- Seitentaschen! keine Netze, wo man rankommt wenn der Rucksack getragen wird, z.B. für Handy oder anderen Kleinkram
- einigermaßen gut belüftet
- restlicher Platz für max. Kleinkram + Windjacke + Brotzeit, hab keine Lust mehr auf 26l wo fast nix drin ist
- gutes Tragesystem auch auf langem Rücken (190cm groß) und fester Sitz bei ruppigen Trails
- robustes Material (muss auch mal einen Abgang + Gestrüpp verkraften)
- Regenhülle wäre super

Welche ich schon angeguckt habe:
evoc Freeride CC/CC:
+ Guter Sitz, toller Bauchgurt
- keine geschlossenen Seitentaschen
- schlecht belüftet

Der Freeride Trail wäre bspw. ziemlich gut, ist mit 20l aber echt groß und auch schlecht belüftet.

Deuter Compact EXP8
+ gefällt mir recht gut insgesamt, bis auf:
- nur Netztaschen, schlecht bei Regen + Farbe gefällt mir nicht 

Dakine - hab ich nix gefunden

Camelbak Mule NV sieht auch noch ganz gut aus, aber ebenfalls keine Seitentaschen...

So, Latein am Ende. Muss ich am Ende evtl. doch auf die Seitentaschen verzichten, oder einen größeren Rucksack in Kauf nehmen? Ich hoffe hier hat noch jemand einen Tipp in der Hinterhand...


----------



## Jocki (23. Februar 2011)

Schau mal bei osprey. Ist ein sehr renommierter rucksackhersteller. Qualitativ sehr hochwertig und durchdacht. 

Mein Tipp sind immer skirucksäcke. Die funktionieren auch am Bike sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclo-dude (23. Februar 2011)

bei dakine nix gefunden?
was ist denn mit Nomad und Drafter, ist doch das selbe wie der APEX nur kleiner.
sollte also doch genau dein ding sein oder?


----------



## Hacky 2003 (23. Februar 2011)

Hallo
Schau dr mal die Vaude Bikerucksäcke an vielleicht ist dort etwas für dich dabei,haben eine verstellare Rückenlänge und sind meiner Meinung nach auch recht gut belüftet.z.b Hyper Air 14+3 oder den Splash Air 20+5
Gruß Hacky


----------



## DomXC (25. Februar 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Muss ich am Ende evtl. doch auf die Seitentaschen verzichten, oder einen größeren Rucksack in Kauf nehmen?




Sieht so aus...  

Seitentaschen machen auch wenig Sinn bei einem kleinen schmalen Rucksack, da man während der Fahrt kaum dran kommen würde - zu weit weg!

Habe mir kürzlich, bei ähnlichem Anforderungsprofil, den Deuter compact exp 12 gegönnt und bin echt begeistert von dem Teil. 
Der hat gut erreichbare Netztaschen seitlich am Hüftgurt, groß genug fürs Handy und ein, zwei Riegel. Im Gegensatz zum exp 8 gibt es außerdem noch eine Regenhülle.
Mit voller 3l-Blase und dem von dir genannten Equipment ist er schon recht prall gefüllt, kleiner dürfte er  meiner Meinung nach nicht sein, allerdings ist er ja erweiterbar.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (25. Februar 2011)

http://www.vaude.com/epages/Vaude-d...e/Categories/bike/Bike-Rucksaecke&PageSize=60

Wobei wohl alle auch nur Seitennetztaschen haben.


----------



## BIKE_AHOLIC (25. Februar 2011)

Deuter Attack 7l (2009 oder 2010 die letzte generation wenns ichs recht weiß, nun nurnoch in großen größen)

ist halt das absolute minimum(3l bissl vesper miniregenjacke schlauch pumpe tool)...aber ich bin zufrieden, kommt halt drauf an ob du so nen rückenprotektor integriert haben willst..sonst kann ich auch den exp.12 empfehlen!


----------



## ND1971 (26. Februar 2011)

Hi,

kann den evoc cc nur empfehlen...bin vorher auch mit diversen deuters gefahren aber bei denen hat mich immer gestört, dass alles drin rumfliegt und das was man sucht immer ganz unten liegt...

und seitentaschen sind eh überbewertet. kann ganz gut ohne...


----------



## aquarius-biker (27. Februar 2011)

hi elmono,

habe einen wenig gebrauchten vaude bikepark 16 in schwarz zu verkaufen. modell ist auis 2009. bei interesse bitte persönlich kontakten.

ist eigentlich ein super rucksack, ich bin nur kurz nach der anschaffung wegen generellen rückenproblemen auf einen ergon umgestiegen.

die haben übrigens auch ein nettes kleineres modell im angebot.

grüsse


----------



## Onkel Manuel (27. Februar 2011)

@elmono
Schonmal den neuen deuter Attack 20 angeschaut?

--> http://www.deuter.com/de_DE/rucksack-details.php?category=36&id=1699

Das Ding ist ziemlich robust gebaut, hat ne Protektor-Einlage drin, nen guten Sitz durch den speziellen Hüftgurt, seperates Fach für die Trinkblase, großes Hauptfach mit Innentaschen für Kleinzeugs, ne lange Außentasche für noch mehr Kleinzeugs und eben nen Helmhalter auf der Außenseite. Und ne geschützte Führung für den Trinkschlauch. 20 Liter klingt jetzt nach viel, Aber mit Jacke + Verpflegung ist der Platz auch schnell weg...


----------



## <NoFear> (27. Februar 2011)

cyclo-dude schrieb:


> bei dakine nix gefunden?
> was ist denn mit Nomad und Drafter, ist doch das selbe wie der APEX nur kleiner.
> sollte also doch genau dein ding sein oder?




japp... du solltest bei dakine genauer hinschauen

nomad, apex, drafter die solltest du dir mal anschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (28. Februar 2011)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> 20 Liter klingt jetzt nach viel, Aber mit Jacke + Verpflegung ist der Platz auch schnell weg...



Ich hab mal Bilder gemacht: 













Der Rest: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/24350


Wie man sieht, nimmt die Trinkblase nen guten Teil des Hauptfaches ein. Reinpassen tut dann aber immer noch gut was. Aber wie gesagt, mit Windjacke + Verpflegung + anderes Gedöns geht einem der Platz schon relativ schnell aus...


----------



## seppel82 (28. Februar 2011)

Fehlenden Seitentaschen kann man gut durch Zusatztaschen an den Riemen ersetzen. Handy- oder Fototaschen z.B....


----------



## elmono (28. Februar 2011)

Danke noch mal für das ganze Feedback, auch für die Fotos.

Ich werde wohl mal so einen evoc CC 16l testen, die gefallen auch optisch recht gut und sind nicht so schlecht belüftet wie die Freeride Brüder.

Für Handy und Kleinkram guck ich dann mal nach so einer Zusatztasche. Hab halt keine Lust für Anrufe oder mal eine SMS den Rucksack abzunehmen.


----------



## Maeggus (28. Februar 2011)

Produktdetails zum Dakine AMP Bikerucksack:
1 großes Hauptfach
externe Laschen - Halteriemen, um z. B. den Helm zu befestigen
Hydrapak 3 L Flüssigkeitsbehälter aus Kunststoff mit großer Öffnung
Trinkschlauch mit Schnellverschlüssen
Fach für FLOWLOCK RESERVOIR im Rückenteil (praktisch immer zugänglich ohne lästiges ausräumen)
kompressionsgeformte stabile Rückenwand sichert die Passform
Ventilationsschaum-Rückenteil mit Belüftungskanal
atmungsaktive Dri-Mesh ® Schultergurte für Tragekomfort
verstellbare Brust- und Taillenriemen (zur optimalen Fixierung des Rucksacks)
bei extremen Situationen Hüftgurte mit Steckverschluss
Hüftgurte mit Klettverschluss abnehmbar
1 großes Fleece gefüttertes Brillenfach
1 weitere Tasche mit Reißverschluss
zwei seitliche Netztaschen
Steckfach für Luftpumpe


zurzeit im Angebot im Daikine-shop  

maeggus


----------



## benzinkanister (28. Februar 2011)

also ich werfe mal den osprey manta in den raum.
hat schon eine trinkblase dabei, die ist sehr geschickt eingebracht (der manta gehört zur neuen hydraulics serie) auch bei bepacktem rucksack kann man die blase rein und rausmachen.
er baut schmal und ist für lange leute ideal (bin 193cm groß)
hier ein paar fakten zum osprey manta:

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rucksack-manta-25/aid:422927/?fromtopoffers=1

-3l trinkblase
-22+3l (trinkblase) volumen
-hauptfach
-sehr guter bauchgurt mit seitentaschen an die man rankommt ohne den rucksack abzunehmen (mit reissverschluss)
-fach für brille usw.
-2 fächer für kleinkram
-helmbefestigung
-aussentasche für handschuhe, nasse jacke oder so

wenn man die größe nicht ganz brauch kann man ihn mit den kompressionsgurten wirklich sehr kompakt machen. mich hats auch schon ein paar mal damit gebügelt, nicht kaputt gegangen. die verarbeitung ist wirklich sehr hochwertig.
Die Schultergurte sind sehr ventiulationsfreudig, genauso wie der rücken. besteht aus einem alurahmen mit netztteil. den raum zwischen rahmen und netzt füllt dann die trinkblase aus.

uvp. irgendwas um die 120 euro. bei rose reduziert auf 64, nochmal 10% roserabatt und 10 euro facebookgutschein macht so rund 50 euro. also noch dazu ein super schnäppchen.

gruß


----------



## SchillDie (1. März 2011)

Habe auch den AMP, mag ihn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hacky 2003 (1. März 2011)

Hallo
Hatte auch den AMP war aber mit der Belüftung absolut unzufrieden ,da finde ich welche die ein Rückennetz haben wie Deuter oder Vaude einfach besser.Andere kenne ich nicht.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## helge13 (20. März 2011)

moin Moin...
Fährt einer von Euch den Camelbak M.U.L.E NV ?
Wollte mir diesen Rucksack zulegen?
Kann jemand was dazu sagen?


----------



## Onkel Manuel (20. März 2011)

Achso, das ist das 2011er Modell. Kennst du das Video schon?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Gy3GCeJlaQ&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - MULE NV[/nomedia]

Ich hab den normalen M.U.L.E. (3L Omega, 8L Stauraum) und für so ne Halbtagestour reicht der auch. Der Tragekomfort ist echt ok. Viel bekommt man ja nimmer rein, für Schlauch + Dämpferpumpe + Werkzeug reichts aber auch. Da hast du beim NV mehr Platz, das neue Antidote-Reservoir und nen Regen-Cover...


----------



## helge13 (20. März 2011)

Jou, das Video habe ich schon gesehen, aber mich würde hauptsächlich interessieren ob wenn ich wirklich 3L in der Blase habe, ob ich dann noch Platz für ne Windjacke oder kleinkram im Hauptfach habe. Ohne natürlich zu doll zu stopfen. Denn der Rücken sollte schon gerade bleiben und der Rucksack soll sich nicht wie ein Ball auf dem Rücken anfühlen.
Ne Alternative wäre der Deuter Compact EXP 12, wobei ich den Camelbak Mule 2011 deutlich schicker finde....


----------



## helge13 (23. März 2011)

Ich habe mir den Camelbak M.U.L.E 2011 jetzt mal bestellt. Mal gucken wie der so is. 
Und sobald ich nach der Kreuzband OP wieder aufs Rad komme, werde ich wenn Bedarf besteht, mal berichten.

Nu brauche ich nur noch einen Rucksack für meine Frau. Sie ist ziemlich klein. Vieleicht hat ja die Frauenwelt im forum einen TIP für mich?!

Er sollte ne Trinkblase haben und so zwischen 10-15L Packvolumen. (soll ja wieder ne eierlegende Wollmilchsau sein  )


----------



## el0rix (16. April 2011)

Alles gute erstmal bezüglich deiner OP. 

Wann hast die denn überstanden? Denn mich würde ein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht derbst interessieren.
Der Mule 2011 ist doch der Mule NV oder?? Oder gibts da auch noch einen Unterschied?!

Ich brauche unbedingt auch einen Rucksack. Am besten bis 26.4. 

Schwanke sehr stark zwischen
Camelbak Mule NV
Deuter Compact exp 8
und neuerdings auch Deuter Compact exp 12

Habe bisher Null Erfahrung mit Trinkrucksäcken, daher interessiert mich besonders:
- Vergleich der Trinksysteme + Reinigung der Blase (schmeckts nach einiger Zeit nach Kunststoff?)
- Mule ist isoliert, Deuter auch?
- Welche Belüftung ist angenehmer?

Falls das noch wichtig ist: Bin 1,80m groß^^
Möchte den Rucksack hauptsächlich für so 2-4 stündige Touren nutzen. Hauptsächlich im Wald und auf kleineren Trails.
Reinpassen sollte also eine Jacke, ne Luftpumpe, ein Schlauch und diverser kleinkram wie Müsli-Riegel etc.

An dem deuter finde ich die Tasche für die Cam am Hüftgurt extrem praktisch.
Bin total hin und her gerissen... -.- Habe schon ziemlich viel gelesen und bei youtube angesehen.

Und noch eine Frage: War hier in diversen Sportgeschäften und wollte mir beide / alle 3 Modelle mal vergleichend anschauen. Bisher habe ich aber keinen Laden gefunden in dem es Camelbak Rucksäcke gab... Gibts die nur im Internet oder liegts an dem schlechten Angebot meiner doch überschaulich großen Wohnumgebung?  (Ilmenau im Thüringer Wald)


----------



## redeko21 (16. April 2011)

> ...
> und neuerdings auch Deuter Compact exp 12
> ...
> Habe bisher Null Erfahrung mit Trinkrucksäcken, daher interessiert mich besonders:
> - Vergleich der Trinksysteme + Reinigung der Blase (schmeckts nach einiger Zeit nach Kunststoff?)


Reinigung ist bei Deuter durch eine große Eingriffsöffnung recht einfach, der Schlauch geht bei der neuen Version auch problemlos von der Trinkblase ab. Bei der alten Version war das mit einem hohen Kraftaufwand verbunden. Schlauch dann einfach mit einer Schlauchbürste säubern



> - Mule ist isoliert, Deuter auch?



Deuter ist von Natur aus nicht isoliert, kann aber mit  Hilfe von [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Deuter-Streamer-Tube-Insulator-Schlauchisolierung/dp/B0022S2VLO"]Deuter Streamer Tube Insulator[/ame] und [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Deuter-Trinkrucksack-Kühltasche-Trinkblase-Streamer/dp/B000ZGKN7O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1302951036&sr=8-1"]Deuter Thermo Bag[/ame] vollständig isoliert werden. Vorteil von der Lösung ist, dass man es auch anderweitig, unabhängig vom Rucksack nutzen kann. Das Ganze passt dann auch perfekt in den EXP Compact 12 rein. Bei einer 4 Stunden Tour brauche ich dann auch den 3 ltr. Beutel. Kleiner machte für mich keinen Sinn, da ich diesen ja auch nur zur Hälfte füllen kann.



> - Welche Belüftung ist angenehmer?



Bin mit Deuter sehr zufrieden. Schwitzen tut man hier natürlich auch, allerdings weniger als bei billigen Rucksäcken 



> Falls das noch wichtig ist: Bin 1,80m groß^^
> Möchte den Rucksack hauptsächlich für so 2-4 stündige Touren nutzen. Hauptsächlich im Wald und auf kleineren Trails.
> Reinpassen sollte also eine Jacke, ne Luftpumpe, ein Schlauch und diverser kleinkram wie Müsli-Riegel etc.



Passt bei mir alles rein. Habe drin: Softshell, 3 ltr. Trinkblase, Müsliriegel, Miniluftpumpe, manchmal noch Regenhose, Ersatzbatterien für's GPS, Schlüssel, Geldbeutel.



> An dem deuter finde ich die Tasche für die Cam am Hüftgurt extrem praktisch.



Ist sehr praktisch. Habe hier Handy und MP3 Player drin. Kopfhörerkabel kann man dann an den Gurten nach oben führen und mit den vorhandenen Klettbändern fixieren. Diese Klettbänder sind übrigens auch sehr praktisch bei der Befestigung des Schlauches vom Trinksystem. Da wackelt nichts herum.


----------



## redeko21 (16. April 2011)

Irgendwie mag er den zweiten Link nicht....

Deuter Streamer Thermo Bag


----------



## el0rix (16. April 2011)

Habe des öfteren gelesen, dass das Mundstück vom Camelbak wesentlich besser sein soll als das von Deuter. Auch gefällt mir die Blase von Camelbak irgendwie besser... Passt die auch problemlos in den Deuter Compact Exp 12?
Oder ist das eher ungünstig... Habe auch oft von der Kombination Deuter Blase + Schlauch und Camelbak Mundstück gelesen... 
Tendiere jetzt aber eher zum Deuter Rucksack als zum Camelbak.. Nur die Blase muss ich mir noch überlegen^^ Wäre da für weitere Meinungen sehr dankbar  

Könnte man so einen Rucksack auch für eine 100+ km Straßentour nutzen? Oder wirds dann nervig?


----------



## LB2 (16. April 2011)

Nicht unbedingt eine Empfehlung aber durchaus eine Information:

http://www.maxpedition.de/shop/index.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redeko21 (16. April 2011)

el0rix schrieb:


> Habe des öfteren gelesen, dass das Mundstück vom Camelbak wesentlich besser sein soll als das von Deuter. Auch gefällt mir die Blase von Camelbak irgendwie besser... Passt die auch problemlos in den Deuter Compact Exp 12?
> Oder ist das eher ungünstig... Habe auch oft von der Kombination Deuter Blase + Schlauch und Camelbak Mundstück gelesen...
> Tendiere jetzt aber eher zum Deuter Rucksack als zum Camelbak.. Nur die Blase muss ich mir noch überlegen^^ Wäre da für weitere Meinungen sehr dankbar
> 
> Könnte man so einen Rucksack auch für eine 100+ km Straßentour nutzen? Oder wirds dann nervig?



Also mit dem Mundstück habe ich bisher keine Probleme gehabt. Funktioniert tadellos. Eine Vergleichsmöglichkeit mit Camelbak fehlt mir allerdings, um es testen zu können. Also die Deuter Blase passt bei mir problemlos mitsamt Thermo Bag in die vorgesehene Innentasche. Habe gerade mal 3 ltr. Wasser eingefüllt und nachgemessen.

Höhe: ca. 44cm
Breite: ca. 21cm
Tiefe: ca. 13cm (an der dicksten Stelle)

Jetzt müsste noch jemand anders mal nachmessen, wie dick denn so ein Camelbak ist, wenn er mit 3 ltr. befüllt ist.

Bisher bin ich schon Touren von 60 - 80km mit dem Rucksack gefahren. Gefühl war jederzeit gut und nicht störend. Mit der Zeit wird die Wasserblase ohnehin immer leichter, sodass das anfängliche Gewicht ja stetig abnimmt. Aufgrund der an die Fahrradhaltung angepassten Form des Rucksacks trägt er sich auf jeden Fall sehr angenehm. Ich bin vorher mit einem normalen Wanderrucksack gefahren. Ich sag Dir, das sind Welten


----------



## el0rix (16. April 2011)

Öhm, für was genau eine Information?
Trinkrucksäcke finde ich dort nicht. Und die Rucksäcke die ich dort finde sind doch eher für - ja keine Ahnung wofür^^ Tarnrucksäcke für Armee-Zwecke etc.
Oder übersehe ich auf der Seite etwas?

Oder hast dich im Thread geirrt?


----------



## LB2 (16. April 2011)

el0rix schrieb:


> Öhm....Trinkrucksäcke finde ich dort nicht.
> Oder übersehe ich auf der Seite etwas?:



ja



el0rix schrieb:


> Oder hast dich im Thread geirrt?



warum?


----------



## redeko21 (16. April 2011)

Weil man sich zunächst die Artikelbeschreibungen auf besagter Website ansehen muss, um zu verstehen, dass es sich bei den Rucksäcken auch um solche mit Trinksystemfach handelt. Ich finde, dass die allerdings weniger für's Biken geeignet sind, sondern eher für's Gelände zu Fuß.


----------



## el0rix (16. April 2011)

Habs immernoch nicht gefunden auf der Seite. Aber auch egal, glaube auch dass die eher unpassend zum biken sind...

Das mit dem vermessen der Blase war top!  Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch einen, der mal so nett ist und seine Camelbak vermisst.

Wenn das annähernd identisch ist werde ich wohl den Deuter Compact EXP 12 + Camelbak Antidote Reservoir 3l bestellen. Erscheint mir ne ganz brauchbare Kombi...
Also an alle die das lesen und einen Camelbak mit dem neuen Antidote haben, bitte messt mal kurz aus!  Werd dann auch schreiben wies sich so macht, wenn ichs dann habe 

Wenn jemand Maße im Inet findet wärs ja auch super. Find da aber nur Maße von der Deuter Blase... und auch nur von der leeren.


----------



## LB2 (16. April 2011)

mal eine Frage, wenn es nicht zu sehr vom Thema abweicht: gibt es eigentlich noch diese Dinger von Camelback, mit denen ich jeden Rucksack in einen "mit" Trinksystem verwandeln kann?

http://www.camelbak.com/Military-Tactical/Packs/2011-HotShot.aspx



redeko21 schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass die allerdings weniger für's Biken geeignet sind, sondern eher für's Gelände zu Fuß.





el0rix schrieb:


> Habs immernoch nicht gefunden auf der Seite. Aber auch egal, glaube auch dass die eher unpassend zum biken sind...


mag sein, sollte eben auch nur zur Horizonterweiterung dienen.


----------



## Iceman191089 (16. April 2011)

kann mir jemand nen günstigen trinkrucksack empfehlen?? meiner ist mir irgendwie zu sperrig und zu schwer ist halt nen normaler rucksack...


----------



## el0rix (16. April 2011)

> gibt es eigentlich noch diese Dinger von Camelback, mit denen ich jeden Rucksack in einen "mit" Trinksystem verwandeln kann?


Ich weiß nicht genau was du meinst, aber du kannst einfach eine Trinkblase kaufen und die in einen Rucksack stecken. Den Schlauch kannst dann beispielsweise durch den Kopfhörerausgang fädeln, den haben ja fast alle Rucksäcke.
Ob das aber zu empfehlen ist weiß ich nicht, weil die Blase ja dann irgendwo in dem Fach rumfliegt, dass nicht für sie vorgesehen ist... Funktionieren sollte es aber.
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00437RQTY/?smid=AVSQDXW71S90B&tag=mainseek-new-21&linkCode=asn&creative=6742&camp=1638&creativeASIN=B00437RQTY"]CAMELBAK "Antidote Reservoir" 100oz/ 3,0 Liter: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]
Das ist beispielsweise so ne Blase von Camelbak...



> kann mir jemand nen günstigen trinkrucksack empfehlen?


Ich weiß nicht was du als günstig betrachtest, aber lies einfach diesen Thread von Anfang an, da gibts einige die da vorgeschlagen werden 

Und damit es nicht verloren geht:
An alle die das lesen und einen Camelbak mit dem neuen Antidote Reservoir haben, bitte messt das mal kurz aus (am besten leer und gefüllt)!


----------



## el0rix (16. April 2011)

hm, irgendwie hat das mit dem Link nicht so geklappt...

Hier noch mal zum kopieren:

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00437RQTY/?smid=AVSQDXW71S90B&tag=mainseek-new-21&linkCode=asn&creative=6742&camp=1638&creativeASIN=B00437RQTY


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el0rix (17. April 2011)

http://www.rei.com/product/812090#prodSpecs

Hier hab ich mal die Daten der Blase con Camelbak gefunden... Ist vermutlich gefüllt?!
Umgerechnet ergibt sich: 45,72cm x 20,32cm x 8,89cm (HxBxT)

Sollte also (hoffentlich) auch in den Deuter Compact Exp 12 passen...

@redeko: du hast den doch auch, oder? Kannst du evtl mal ein Bild machen, von oben in den offenen Rucksack, wenn die Blase befüllt und drin ist?
Mich interessiert, wie die im Rucksack befestigt ist, bzw ob die Blase eine eigene Tasche ganz für sich hat.
Finde dazu im Internet nichts passendes.. Und auf der Deuter page steht auch nur : Kompatibel mit 3l Trinksystem^^ Aber eine Abbildung gibt es da nicht 

Werde dann morgen mal in den Laden gehen und mir bezüglich des Rucksacks ein Angebot machen lassen


----------



## redeko21 (17. April 2011)

el0rix schrieb:


> http://www.rei.com/product/812090#prodSpecs
> @redeko: du hast den doch auch, oder? Kannst du evtl mal ein Bild machen, von oben in den offenen Rucksack, wenn die Blase befüllt und drin ist?
> Mich interessiert, wie die im Rucksack befestigt ist, bzw ob die Blase eine eigene Tasche ganz für sich hat.
> Finde dazu im Internet nichts passendes.. Und auf der Deuter page steht auch nur : Kompatibel mit 3l Trinksystem^^ Aber eine Abbildung gibt es da nicht



Die Deuter Homepage ist da leider nicht sonderlich auskunftsfreudig, befindet sich aber in bester Gesellschaft mit anderen Herstellern 

Bilder habe ich mal schnell vorhin gemacht. Auf dem ersten sieht man das leere Fach, in das die Trinkblase gesteckt wird. 







Auf dem zweiten Bild ist dann die prall gefüllte Trinkblase im Fach. Man sieht, dass das Fach bis etwa zur Hälfte der Blase reicht. Im oberen Bereich ist die Trinkblase mit einem Klettband gesichert, sodass sie ordentlich fixiert ist. 






Das letzte Bild zeigt die Trinkblase im Thermobeutel. Nimmt dann noch ein wenig mehr Platz weg. 






Der Schlauch wird normalerweise oben rechts am Träger aus dem Rucksack geführt. 

Viele Grüße,
Christian


----------



## el0rix (18. April 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Bilder 

War im Laden und wollt ihn kaufen, die hatten ihn allerdings nicht da und bestellen hätte wohl noch etwas gedauert... Da das schöne Wetter aber nicht auf sich warten lässt hab ich ihn nun im inet bestellt..

Deuter Compact Exp 12 + Camelbak Antidote Reservoir 3l
Wenn es dann da ist werd ich mal noch kurz schreiben, ob diese Kombination sinnvoll ist^^ 

Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## redeko21 (18. April 2011)

Bin gespannt, wie die Kombination so ist...


----------



## el0rix (22. April 2011)

So, ist nun alles angekommen 
Hab heute direkt mal eine kleine Tour gemacht um ein bisschen auszutesten.

Also, Problem ist, dass ich ja keinen Vergleich habe, wie sich das mit ner original deuter Blase anfühlt - allerdings wüsste ich nicht, was da besser sein könnte.
Es ist echt einwandfrei, finde ich. Der Rucksack ist top, du Blase ebenso (nurn bisschen teuer mit 38eus für einen kleinen Plastesack?!)
Es passt auch sehr gut ineinander. Das einzige Problem ist, dass der Rucksack zwar so einen kleinen Klettverschlusshaken hat, mit dem man die Blase oben fixieren kann, das passt allerdings nur mit ein bisschen drücken, da der Haken an der Camelbak blase ganz oben dran ist.
Geht aber trotzdem alles  
Musste erstmal suchen wo der Schlauch überhaupt aus dem Rucksack soll  Die Überraschung war groß, als ich gesehen/gefühlt habe, dass das direkt unter so einer Abdeckung langgeht^^

Also Fazit:
Bin mit der Kombination sehr zufrieden!  Der Rucksack samt Blase wird nun wohl öfters Platz auf meinem Rücken finden


----------



## redeko21 (22. April 2011)

Na das klingt doch sehr positiv. Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung, wie die Kombination zusammen passt. Wenn ich mir irgendwann eine neue Trinkblase kaufen sollte, weiß ich jetzt, dass Camelbak auch reinpasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldi03421 (23. April 2011)

Nun frag ich hier auch nochmal nach. Sind die Trinkblasen von Deuter den Preis wert? 35 Euro für nen Plastesack finde ich halt ganz schön dick...

Gibt es günstigere Alternativen die ebenso gut sind und in den Deuter Compact Exp 12 passen würden? Wenn nicht muss i halt die Deuter Blase bestellen..


----------



## Promontorium (23. April 2011)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> ...Plastesack...




Du meinst "Plastik"sack, oder? Wie auch immer, ist schon ein hochwertiger Kunststoff!


----------



## Nexic (23. April 2011)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Nun frag ich hier auch nochmal nach. Sind die Trinkblasen von Deuter den Preis wert? 35 Euro für nen Plastesack finde ich halt ganz schön dick...
> 
> Gibt es günstigere Alternativen die ebenso gut sind und in den Deuter Compact Exp 12 passen würden? Wenn nicht muss i halt die Deuter Blase bestellen..



Zumindest liest man bei Deuter/Camelbak nichts von auslaufenden Trinkblasen oder Plastikgeschmack. 
Der Preis ist deftig aber wenn viele hier schreiben das sie ihre Trinkblase schon ein Jahr im Dauereinsatz haben und alles super ist kann man schon mal über den Preis hinwegsehen.


----------



## -Wally- (23. April 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Zumindest liest man bei Deuter/Camelbak nichts von auslaufenden Trinkblasen oder Plastikgeschmack.
> Der Preis ist deftig aber wenn viele hier schreiben das sie ihre Trinkblase schon ein Jahr im Dauereinsatz haben und alles super ist kann man schon mal über den Preis hinwegsehen.




Hi,

kann ich unterschreiben, Deuter selbst spricht doch von einer sehr beständigen Oberflächenbeschichtung auf der Innenseite der Blasen, die von den Eigenschaften her Glas recht nahe kommen soll, also auch in Bezug auf die Lebensmittelechtheit oder wie man das nennt.
Ich selbst habe meine 3l Deuter Blaser nun schon seit über 4 Jahren im Dauereinsatz, ob zum Biken oder zum Wandern/Bergsteigen. Sie wird von mir nur mit Wasser befüllt und in vier verschiedenen Rucksäcken eingesetzt.

In der Anfangszeit habe ich die nach jedem Gebrauch mit heißem Wasser und Spüli ausgewaschen, aber in den letzten Jahren bin ich damit immer gleich umgegangen: Nach der Tour ne Ladung heißes Wasser rein, einmal durchschütteln und durch den Schlauch raus drücken. Mundstück unter warmem Wasser durchkneten, Blase zusammenrollen und ins Eisfach legen.

Ne Viertelstunde vor jeder Tour wird die Blase dann wieder aufgetaut und befüllt.

Da kenne ich echt Leute, die in der Zeit mehrere Camelback Blasen verschließen haben...die scheinen mir auch anfälliger für Schimmel zu sein.
Ich persönlich jedenfalls nehme nur die Deuter Blasen ernst.

gruß,
Wally


----------



## Goldi03421 (24. April 2011)

Alles klar. Danke euch. Deuterblase hab ich jetzt gleich mitbestellt. 

@Promontorium: und du bist der ganz Schlaue oder was  Das es aber auch immer solche Nervensägen geben muss..


----------



## el0rix (24. April 2011)

Ich hatte auch Plastesack geschrieben^^ Und jeder weiß was damit gemeint ist 
@Wally, mach mich nicht fertig!  Ich hab mir extra die Camelbak Blase zum deuter Rucksack gekauft, weil ich größtenteils gelesen habe, dass die besser ist, als die von deuter^^ Und bezüglich Reinigung: Bisher habe ich die nach der Tour einfach zur Hälfte heiß befüllt, durchgeschüttelt, durch die normale Öffnung entleert und dann mit diesen Aufspanndingern zum trocknen aufgehängt.
Durch den Schlauch sauge ich einfach heißes Wasser und spüle dann das Mundstück ab...
Der Trick mit dem Eisfach funktioniert bei mir leider nicht... Hab im Studentenwohnheim nur einen Kühlschrank ohne Eisfach -.-
Meinst, dass das so nicht auf Dauer geht? Was soll denn schimmeln, wenn da nur Wasser drin ist??


----------



## Promontorium (24. April 2011)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> @Promontorium: und du bist der ganz Schlaue oder was  Das es aber auch immer solche Nervensägen geben muss..




Wieso? Hab' doch geschrieben, daß es ein hochwertiger Kunststoff ist. Das ist so!!!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (24. April 2011)

Der Deuter Race ist auch nicht schlecht. Der hat dieses Airstrips System, hat "nur" 10l wo ich alles rein bekomm wenn ich auf Tour gehe
und was ich ganz toll find ist das die Suchulterträger so ein Wabenmuster haben und man deshalb dort nicht schwitzt.
Schade ist halt das er keinen Helmhalter hat weil ich Uphill gern mal ohne fahre.
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...ke/Deuter-Race-Bike-Rucksack-2011::24662.html


----------



## redeko21 (24. April 2011)

el0rix schrieb:


> @Wally, mach mich nicht fertig!  Ich hab mir extra die Camelbak Blase zum deuter Rucksack gekauft, weil ich größtenteils gelesen habe, dass die besser ist, als die von deuter^^



Bezugnehmend auf die vielen positiven Rückmeldungen hier im Forum würde ich sagen, dass sich Deuter und Camelbak nichts geben und beide zu empfehlen sind. Ähnliche Eigenschaften wie Glas hat die Deuter-Blase meiner Ansicht nach nicht, da ich schon einige Verfärbungen durch Pulverzusätze an der Innenseite habe. Kunststoff bleibt eben Kunststoff und am besten füllt m an es wohl nur mit reinem Wasser. Der Funktion tut's jedenfalls keinen Abbruch und nur Wasser ist mir einfach zu "langweilig".


----------



## helge13 (4. Mai 2011)

Mahlzeit...

Ich habe ja den Camelbak M.U.L.E NV.
Da ich nach der Kreuzband OP noch nicht wieder auf´s Fahrrad darf, kann ich erstmal nur was über den Rucksack im allgemeinen sagen. 
(Ich habe keine vergleichsmöglichkeit aber... )

-Tragekompfort ist super (Sehr Kompakt)rarbeitung ist super
-Ve
-Zusatzvolumen 10L ist vollkommen ausreichend (9halbe liter Dosen und ne Flache Sekt im Hauptfach!!!)natürlich ohne gefüllte Balse.
-Der Schlauch lässt sich am Mundstück verschließen und lässt sich an der Blase abnehmen!
-man kommt mit der Hand locker in die Trinkblase zum reinigen
-Die Blase hängt man in einen Metallbügel uns Fach. (meiner Meinung nach sehr stabil und die Blase fällt nicht zusammen.
-Der Rucksack ist TOP aufgeteilt und hat viele kleine Fächer.

Ich find ihn super und ich denke er ist sein Geld wert-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klasse08-15 (24. August 2011)

Danke für den Thread und die zahlreichen Tipps. Auch wenn die letzten Posts schon lange her sind, für mich waren entscheidend Tipps darunter. Ich habe mich für den Deuter Race EXP Air entschieden, inkl der originalen Blase. Sitzt top und hat eine schöne kosige Größe, die zu keiner Zeit stört.

Ich habe im Laden testen können. Der EXP hat im Vergleich zum einfachen Race einen Helmhalter, einen Reißverschluss zur Vergrößerung des Hauptfaches und Seitentaschen. Die Belüftung und der Sitz am Rücken sind genial.

Gruß klasse


----------

